# Bianchi vs the other italian marques:



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

A friend is shopping around for an italian road bike and wants to know how you would stack them up against each other- i.e. what frame compares to which?

of course bianchi's oltre squares up to pinarellos dogma and de rosa's King 3, but colnago? which would it be? C59? or EPS?

928 ISP would be matched against the prince... and... what? 

how about the infinito ? I would rank it against the pinarello KOBH and the colnago M10, but others say the colnago CLX 2.0 is more a fair comparison.

sempre would be... I'm not sure. colnago CX-1? pinarello paris?


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd compare a Bianchi Infinito to a Colnago CLX 2.0. 

I test rode both of them - in and around the same price point depending on gruppo...


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

davidalone said:


> A friend is shopping around for an italian road bike and wants to know how you would stack them up against each other- i.e. what frame compares to which?
> 
> of course bianchi's oltre squares up to pinarellos dogma and de rosa's King 3, but colnago? which would it be? C59? or EPS?
> 
> ...


King 3 rs, dogma, c59.Willier Superleggera .


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

AnkleChop said:


> I'd compare a Bianchi Infinito to a Colnago CLX 2.0.
> 
> I test rode both of them - in and around the same price point depending on gruppo...


Really? CLXs are quite a bit cheaper here than infinitos 
also do note that the infinito uses a superior grade of carbonon frame alone the CLX could be around than the CLX, and is lighter too.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Candidly the Infinito is hampered by the stock parts spec. I think it is an under rated frame; much nicer than the Colnago CLX 2.0 and right on par with higher priced "prestige marques". 

Yes I do own one; a 2011 with Chorus 11 speed and Fulcrum wheels. Rode the others saved the bucks on the fancier names and got quality parts to boot... JMHO.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Pinarello KOBH is a slightly different beast of a race bike. For one, it can take up to 28mm tires which I don't think any of the bikes you mentioned will do.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Why bring components into the equation at all?


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Why bring components into the equation at all?


Agree. lets just look at frames people. I would think the infinito is a far superior frame than the CLX2.0 based upon weight and grade of carbon used.


----------

